# For Pirayaman



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Pirayaman!

Love the driftwood you've got going for Dippy.









I know you said you'd have some pieces available soon. I can't find manzanita anywhere! I've given up.

Looking for piece(s) similar to these for a 30G long (36x12x16):
















These were winners from the 2007 Aquascape Contest.

Granted, I doubt I'll get there on first try, but the hardscaping is key!

Any help or similar pieces you have available for sale?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hardscaping is key for sure.

Also knowing what your plants will look like after growing in your tank for a couple months is pretty key too. You don't want to put a large plant in front, or blocking something that looks nice, unless you have planned for it already

Pirayaman got some killer dw, eh?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

well ill tell you what man first to cant replacate mother nature own creations

those tanks are sick but i cant belive they won the 2007 as contest thats a shocker ive seen every years and wow

ok first those are both mostly rotted stumps usually a stump will rot from the roots and the center of the stump making those crazy pieces ive deff seen some good canidates of course they may resemble those but will have there own unquie qualitys

give me a couple days to dig something up for you we shall see what nature has in store

i love that second tank real nice

30 gallons almost 36 inchs long also one question what manzantia is that the name of this guys tank design any idea on what that meens


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

pirayaman said:


> well ill tell you what man first to cant replacate mother nature own creations
> 
> those tanks are sick but i cant belive they won the 2007 as contest thats a shocker ive seen every years and wow
> 
> ...


Hey Piraya,

Manzanita is the wood I'm looking for, as the branches are slender and spider like and tend to 'curve'. All the Amano style/Iwagumi style tanks (as seen above) use black wood, but the $$$!!

The tanks are all styled after Amano Nature Aquarium style. The two pics above are just some of the winners/entries of the 2007 contest; entries come from all over the world. I can't recall the names entrants as seen above.

Coincidentally, Amano (former bicyclist, current photographer and aquascaper) created his own line, one that Dippy is quite keen on for substrate: Aquasoil by ADA.

Piraya, you can be the king of dw, and Dippy the king of killer aquascapes.

I'll look forward to what you can dig up! Thank you in advance!


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Hardscaping is key for sure.
> 
> Also knowing what your plants will look like after growing in your tank for a couple months is pretty key too. You don't want to put a large plant in front, or blocking something that looks nice, unless you have planned for it already
> 
> Pirayaman got some killer dw, eh?


Most definitely. I'm impatiently awaiting all the right pieces! I've got the Amazonia II and powersand ready to go (still waiting for the damn tank, Aquariumsdirect had the tank listed incorrectly on their website, had to send it back and waiting for another supplier to ship).

I've narrowed the plants down to:

Elocharis Acicularis
Rotala Wachilli
HC
Riccia Flutans
Rotala mini
Vallisneria Nana
Echinodorus Tennelus
Limnophila Hippuroides
Egleria Fluctuans
Willow Moss
Limnophila Aromatica
Anubis Nana

I will narrow down further depending on what great hardscaping I can find.









With your help on my last posts for ferts and lighting, CO2, I'm hoping it will be a novice beauty.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

manzantia huh well i will do a search as im a lanscaper and am well preety sure ive never heard of any tree call manzantia

heah just got back from the search this manzantia tree you speak of grows only in desert or arid climates i live in pa ahahahha we have not deserts here

i dont think the kind of wood is gonna win you a contest that is gonna depend on what you do with the bw

i will look for an amazing piece still since you sound very intrested in this contest thing i am as well once my caribs go into my pond will be putting a vision of mine to the test as well

i will find a sick a-s piece trust me


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nicotine said:


> Most definitely. I'm impatiently awaiting all the right pieces! I've got the Amazonia II and powersand ready to go (still waiting for the damn tank, Aquariumsdirect had the tank listed incorrectly on their website, had to send it back and waiting for another supplier to ship).
> 
> I've narrowed the plants down to:
> 
> ...


OH MY
You are going with ADA substrate.. lol the stuff is so expensive, but it grows plants so good.. nice choice.
A lot of people put some sort of mesh (stainless steel or plastic) over top of the powersand because (and trust me) when you go to rescape, or pull-trim-&-replant, the powersand comes up on the roots, and looks seriously ugly.
So please consider that--it's a huge concearn for people wanting their tanks looking spiffy. I know because it happened to me lol -it's all true. It is the ugliest thing to look at.

As far as the plants you picked, I will have some _Eleocharis acicularis, _and _Rotala wallichii _eventually, and I have _Limnophila aromatica _that needs a good trimming right now lol. I can give you a decent deal on them in the future.
If you have the $$, the ADA fert kits go great with the substrate. I used Flourish iron, comprehensive, and dry phosphate, nitrate and potassium without issue tho.. The ADA 'green gain' I hear is a great thing to have--it helps plants grow healthy sideshoots after trimming.
Looks like you are serious about your aquarium, so you shouldn't stop here.. lol Get yourself a CO2 cylander, CO2 regulator, and a reactor/diffuser of some sort with your lights








If you need to PM me for details, be my guest


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

pirayaman said:


> manzantia huh well i will do a search as im a lanscaper and am well preety sure ive never heard of any tree call manzantia
> 
> heah just got back from the search this manzantia tree you speak of grows only in desert or arid climates i live in pa ahahahha we have not deserts here
> 
> ...


Oh Gosh! No contest for me!! I just know that I really like the fundamentals of these stylings and I want a nice little tank for my sanchezi. That's right, you're in PA! I should have looked! My apologies. I myself am currently stuck in CO.... I'm guessing if I were to go foraging in the woods, I'd come up with pine, pine and more pine; with maybe some aspen and birch here and there.









Honestly P-man, I'm just looking for a nice piece of driftwood! And from the looks of it, you the man! Keep me posted, PM if you'd like. Thanks for all the info and help!


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Most definitely. I'm impatiently awaiting all the right pieces! I've got the Amazonia II and powersand ready to go (still waiting for the damn tank, Aquariumsdirect had the tank listed incorrectly on their website, had to send it back and waiting for another supplier to ship).
> 
> I've narrowed the plants down to:
> 
> ...


OH MY
You are going with ADA substrate.. lol the stuff is so expensive, but it grows plants so good.. nice choice.
A lot of people put some sort of mesh (stainless steel or plastic) over top of the powersand because (and trust me) when you go to rescape, or pull-trim-&-replant, the powersand comes up on the roots, and looks seriously ugly.
So please consider that--it's a huge concearn for people wanting their tanks looking spiffy. I know because it happened to me lol -it's all true. It is the ugliest thing to look at.

As far as the plants you picked, I will have some _Eleocharis acicularis, _and _Rotala wallichii _eventually, and I have _Limnophila aromatica _that needs a good trimming right now lol. I can give you a decent deal on them in the future.
If you have the $$, the ADA fert kits go great with the substrate. I used Flourish iron, comprehensive, and dry phosphate, nitrate and potassium without issue tho.. The ADA 'green gain' I hear is a great thing to have--it helps plants grow healthy sideshoots after trimming.
Looks like you are serious about your aquarium, so you shouldn't stop here.. lol Get yourself a CO2 cylander, CO2 regulator, and a reactor/diffuser of some sort with your lights








If you need to PM me for details, be my guest
[/quote]

That's so funny you bring up the mesh. I was in a lfs the other week, trying to get ideas (this was before the powersand came in) and saw mesh for planted tanks. I was thinking it would help either way with a minimally planted or heavily planted tank. I haven't seen any since, and will be going on Wed. to pick some up.

I'm also thinking of adding a layer of peat; reading abut the plants, it sounds as though this would be beneficial, and what better than for a piranha tank.

I was going to go with the flourish line as well; it seems more readily available here in CO than ADA ferts, and they cost $$! Considering this is a first project for me, I'll be learning the fert juggle and don't want to over do it. Flourish seems consistent in the reviews.

As for the CO2, don't laugh.... I want to try DIY first. Something about compressed gas, metal parts, etc. is a bit intimidating. Knowing me, I'll go OCD and jack up the CO2 and end up killing the fish or have a cansiter of CO2 exploding! Laughing yet?

Does phosphate come in liquid form as well? I noticed you said you used dried. Is one better than the other?

I love your tanks, so yes! If you have any plants that you end up trimming down, do let me know! PM me if you'd like! Thanks for all the help!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nicotine said:


> That's so funny you bring up the mesh. I was in a lfs the other week, trying to get ideas (this was before the powersand came in) and saw mesh for planted tanks. I was thinking it would help either way with a minimally planted or heavily planted tank. I haven't seen any since, and will be going on Wed. to pick some up.
> I'm also thinking of adding a layer of peat; reading abut the plants, it sounds as though this would be beneficial, and what better than for a piranha tank.
> I was going to go with the flourish line as well; it seems more readily available here in CO than ADA ferts, and they cost $$! Considering this is a first project for me, I'll be learning the fert juggle and don't want to over do it. Flourish seems consistent in the reviews.
> As for the CO2, don't laugh.... I want to try DIY first. Something about compressed gas, metal parts, etc. is a bit intimidating. Knowing me, I'll go OCD and jack up the CO2 and end up killing the fish or have a cansiter of CO2 exploding! Laughing yet?
> ...


Aww man.. I wish there was a store that sold some around here.. When I put up my little tank with ADA substrate, I didn't find any, and I was too anxious to set up the tank that I didn't search for any. I'm sorry I didn't now lol
If you use ADA soil, I'd say peat wasn't necissary. Amazonia is peat based, and the powersand has a layer of peat on it. I'd say the best thing to do is lay down the powersand, crush up some flourish root tabs and sprinkle it all over, put the mesh over it, then pour some dirty filter water over the powersand to establish helpful bacteria colonies quickly for the plants roots.
Throw the Amazonia on top, plant your foreground plants with a light mist on the gravel, and any other plant you can plant, then fill slowly using something so the water does not disturb your gravel bed.
ADA will lower your pH a lot, and might have ammonia, so I'd wait to put shrimp and fish in until it goes away. 
Let me try to steer you away from using DIY CO2 on your ADA tank lol
If you have pressurized CO2, you don't have to constantly check your yeast mix.. You don't have to keep changing it.. You don't have to keep buying sugar and yeast all the time.. You won't have fluxuating levels of CO2 in your tank.. You will be able to use strong lighting with no worries.. The list really does go on lol
I think the best way is pressurized, even if you are going medium light. You need the cylander, the regulator for the cylander, a check valve to stop water from backflowing into your CO2 regulator, good tubing to run the CO2 to a diffuser of some sort.

If you shoose to go DIY... You can make a DIY CO2 system with empty coke bottles, check valve, silicone, airline tubing, and a diffuser.

LOL -I've never had a problem with my pressurized setups, except a controller messed up on me a few times.








You'll be fine!







And Flourish makes liquid phosphate called Flourish Phosphorous. I bet the Flourish is better than the dried stuff I use lol. Not sure if it makes a difference..


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> That's so funny you bring up the mesh. I was in a lfs the other week, trying to get ideas (this was before the powersand came in) and saw mesh for planted tanks. I was thinking it would help either way with a minimally planted or heavily planted tank. I haven't seen any since, and will be going on Wed. to pick some up.
> I'm also thinking of adding a layer of peat; reading abut the plants, it sounds as though this would be beneficial, and what better than for a piranha tank.
> I was going to go with the flourish line as well; it seems more readily available here in CO than ADA ferts, and they cost $$! Considering this is a first project for me, I'll be learning the fert juggle and don't want to over do it. Flourish seems consistent in the reviews.
> As for the CO2, don't laugh.... I want to try DIY first. Something about compressed gas, metal parts, etc. is a bit intimidating. Knowing me, I'll go OCD and jack up the CO2 and end up killing the fish or have a cansiter of CO2 exploding! Laughing yet?
> ...


Aww man.. I wish there was a store that sold some around here.. When I put up my little tank with ADA substrate, I didn't find any, and I was too anxious to set up the tank that I didn't search for any. I'm sorry I didn't now lol
If you use ADA soil, I'd say peat wasn't necissary. Amazonia is peat based, and the powersand has a layer of peat on it. I'd say the best thing to do is lay down the powersand, crush up some flourish root tabs and sprinkle it all over, put the mesh over it, then pour some dirty filter water over the powersand to establish helpful bacteria colonies quickly for the plants roots.
Throw the Amazonia on top, plant your foreground plants with a light mist on the gravel, and any other plant you can plant, then fill slowly using something so the water does not disturb your gravel bed.
ADA will lower your pH a lot, and might have ammonia, so I'd wait to put shrimp and fish in until it goes away. 
Let me try to steer you away from using DIY CO2 on your ADA tank lol
If you have pressurized CO2, you don't have to constantly check your yeast mix.. You don't have to keep changing it.. You don't have to keep buying sugar and yeast all the time.. You won't have fluxuating levels of CO2 in your tank.. You will be able to use strong lighting with no worries.. The list really does go on lol
I think the best way is pressurized, even if you are going medium light. You need the cylander, the regulator for the cylander, a check valve to stop water from backflowing into your CO2 regulator, good tubing to run the CO2 to a diffuser of some sort.

If you shoose to go DIY... You can make a DIY CO2 system with empty coke bottles, check valve, silicone, airline tubing, and a diffuser.

LOL -I've never had a problem with my pressurized setups, except a controller messed up on me a few times.








You'll be fine!







And Flourish makes liquid phosphate called Flourish Phosphorous. I bet the Flourish is better than the dried stuff I use lol. Not sure if it makes a difference..
[/quote]
Dippy, your the best! So nix the peat; I went back to the lfs today and found the mesh to be a "planter" for pond plants. I think I'm going to go to Home Depot on Wed. to pick upi some mesh.

As for CO2.... Any system you recommend? I'm so glad I haven't added up how much $$ I'm spending on this tank!









I'll check Drs. Foster and Smith.... their prices are reasonable.

There's only two distributors in the US for ADA substrate; One is in SF and the other is in Texas. I ordered on Saturday midnightish, and received everything by Wednesday. Prices are the same with both distributors. To PA, I'm going to guess it would be more cost effective to order from the Texas distributor. You should check it out! It would be great for all your future masterpieces and for the rest of us to enjoy them with your pics! They even threw in the ADA catalog (retails for about $9.00US). I ordered one unknowingly. I'll have a second one, let me know if you would like it! It's not only a shapshot into different aquarium set ups/themes, but a full list of products. Only thing, everything is listed in Japanese Yen, but it is a complete list of products, from aquariums, maintenance tools, CO2 diffusers, to ferts and substrates.









www.adgshop.com


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/tanks/co2.shtml

this is the cheapest store i found online its were i ordered my tank from as for regulators they are fairly cheap as well


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

just a question. can you use any type of wood for "driftwood?"


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nicotine said:


> Dippy, your the best!
> So nix the peat; I went back to the lfs today and found the mesh to be a "planter" for pond plants. I think I'm going to go to Home Depot on Wed. to pick upi some mesh.
> 
> As for CO2.... Any system you recommend? I'm so glad I haven't added up how much $$ I'm spending on this tank!
> ...


Ya, nix the peat only because ADA products are so peat based. I think if you added it, it would be a bit of overkill. Now if you were going with Flourite or something, I would tell you that was an option for ya hah

Ya, for a CO2 setup, I personally go with what is most convenient.. Therefore, I called all my local welding supply shops for cylanders. I found a great deal, but sometimes the deals are not around. You can also find them on ebay and on the link that Pirayaman graciously provided.

I bought the Milwaukee MA957 from ebay because I didn't want to go looking for parts to piece together a good aquarium style regulator.
Then all you need is good airline tubing, a check valve or 2 to keep water from backing into your regulator, and a diffuser of some sort.
(it's always a good idea to put water flow over, or near your diffuser, so that it stays in your water longer, and blows around the whole tank.)

That's funny that you got your order so fast.. When I ordered mine, I had to wait over 6 months.. They treated me like Poo as well.. I bought it from ADG just like u did LOL -It was a terrible experience hah (Do I need a violin?) 
Then a few months later, Jeff S. from ADG contacted me to ask permission if he could use some of my tank photos for a presentation he was doing in Japan over at ADA headquarters.. lol -sorry, I thought it was strange.. Was it worth sharing?

But we are cool now lol. I don't buy ADA products much because they are just too dern expensive. The products are top notch, but I have many things to accomplish before I can go ahead and spend that kind of loot on a tank. But WOW the rimless tanks are KILLER!!
Hey, if you wanna float the extra catalog over this way, cool and Thanks!!!

PA? I thought you were in CO?


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

Riley said:


> just a question. can you use any type of wood for "driftwood?"


Noooo! Not grapewood, for sure! This is the same wood used in terraniums for reptiles.

As for other woods, not too sure.... Hope this helps!


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Dippy, your the best!
> So nix the peat; I went back to the lfs today and found the mesh to be a "planter" for pond plants. I think I'm going to go to Home Depot on Wed. to pick upi some mesh.
> 
> As for CO2.... Any system you recommend? I'm so glad I haven't added up how much $$ I'm spending on this tank!
> ...


Ya, nix the peat only because ADA products are so peat based. I think if you added it, it would be a bit of overkill. Now if you were going with Flourite or something, I would tell you that was an option for ya hah

Ya, for a CO2 setup, I personally go with what is most convenient.. Therefore, I called all my local welding supply shops for cylanders. I found a great deal, but sometimes the deals are not around. You can also find them on ebay and on the link that Pirayaman graciously provided.

I bought the Milwaukee MA957 from ebay because I didn't want to go looking for parts to piece together a good aquarium style regulator.
Then all you need is good airline tubing, a check valve or 2 to keep water from backing into your regulator, and a diffuser of some sort.
(it's always a good idea to put water flow over, or near your diffuser, so that it stays in your water longer, and blows around the whole tank.)

That's funny that you got your order so fast.. When I ordered mine, I had to wait over 6 months.. They treated me like Poo as well.. I bought it from ADG just like u did LOL -It was a terrible experience hah (Do I need a violin?) 
Then a few months later, Jeff S. from ADG contacted me to ask permission if he could use some of my tank photos for a presentation he was doing in Japan over at ADA headquarters.. lol -sorry, I thought it was strange.. Was it worth sharing?

But we are cool now lol. I don't buy ADA products much because they are just too dern expensive. The products are top notch, but I have many things to accomplish before I can go ahead and spend that kind of loot on a tank. But WOW the rimless tanks are KILLER!!
Hey, if you wanna float the extra catalog over this way, cool and Thanks!!!

PA? I thought you were in CO?
[/quote]

I am in CO! I'm talking about you and ordering substrate for your future killer tanks....







Although, thinking about it now, you're good at what you do.... Don't think you really need the ADA stuff. 6 months for substrate?! Was it a customs thing maybe, being imported and all? I'll thank my lucky stars then....

Okay, freaking out again.... Words like diffusers, reactors! Nuclear sounding!

Would paintball cylinders work? Like going to a local sporting good store? looks like universal is 74g or 500g. How long are these things supposed to last anyway? And "4 bubbles" a minute.... I thought less was more? Like one bubble a minute?

I think it was a sound decision on not providing pics of your tanks. That is a VERY odd request. I'll get that catalog to you with our Aromatica thing. I left you a PM reply.


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

pirayaman said:


> http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/tanks/co2.shtml
> 
> this is the cheapest store i found online its were i ordered my tank from as for regulators they are fairly cheap as well


Hey Pirayaman,

Thanks for the link. I've bookmarked it. How long are these things supposed to last?!

Okay, so regulators regulate/monitor how much gas is coming out of the canister; diffusers aid in mixing the gas with the water. If I have a powerhead (Penguin 660), can I just hook the line up to that? Granted, I've read this is not the best, as the CO2 doesn't mix as effectively as with a diffuser. I'm thinking I shouldn't have bought the powerhead.









And if I'm hooking up the line to the powerehead, I'll need check valves, and a unit that prevents the water from travelling.... And a timer to automate the system. Aauuggghh!

Am I just over thinking all of this?! Lol I guess I'm hands on that all of this is not registering, looking at pictures. it's like I need all the pieces in front of me to understand it and put it all together.

I'll stop now. lol.

Thanks for the link.... I'm going to go CO2 surfing!


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

nicotine said:


> just a question. can you use any type of wood for "driftwood?"


Noooo! Not grapewood, for sure! This is the same wood used in terraniums for reptiles.

As for other woods, not too sure.... Hope this helps!
[/quote].
say a simple tree like an alder. cut it off and use it's trunk and branches. would that work?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ADA substrate would certainly help me if I wanted to grow Toninas, Eriocaulons, and a few other hard to grow spiecies. But then you could do a peat bottom, Eh, the ADA just makes it easier.. lol

ADG told me I was going to get my shipment in a week. When I asked about my order they got pissy with me lol
There is a paintball system out there, by Red Sea, I think. I don't see it being user friendly because it's so small. I just go with large 10-20 lb. cylanders. This way, I'm not out to refill my cylanders often at all -1ce in like 14-16 months 
Cylanders do need to be tested every 5 years for safety reasons.

You need to set your bubble rate according to your plants in an ADA system. The substrate is acidic, and is peat based, so the regular KH vs pH testing doesn't work. You have to set it to where your plants 'pearl' during peak hours. More on that later.. (it's really quite simple)
And you will need timers for your lights anyway, you need one for your CO2. 
Lights and CO2 should come on and turn off almost simultaneously.

You can hook up your CO2 to your powerhead. Not the best method, but it works. you have to place the tube at the intake with an airstone, and the impeller would chop up the bubbles even more and spit them all over the tank. Plus a powerhead in a planted tank would distribute ferts and CO2 around the tank better than without. I'm not against a well placed powerhead in a planted tank.

A check valve just stops water from backing into your regulator. That's all you need for that.
I'm quite sure that once you hook all this stuff up, you will realize it ain't that bad lol


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

Riley said:


> just a question. can you use any type of wood for "driftwood?"


Noooo! Not grapewood, for sure! This is the same wood used in terraniums for reptiles.

As for other woods, not too sure.... Hope this helps!
[/quote].
say a simple tree like an alder. cut it off and use it's trunk and branches. would that work?
[/quote]

Pirayaman is your man for any wood questions!

Other than that, you want to make sure you are "sterilizing" the wood you want to use by boiling it. If it's too big for a pot, try the dishwasher without any detergent. this will remove any bacteria, parasites, etc. another option, (scary to some) would be to bake the wood for about 30 minutes in the oven at 325 degrees. Good to do if you have reptiles as well.

If Pirayaman reads this, he's either laughing or having a heart attack by now....lol


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

nicotine said:


> just a question. can you use any type of wood for "driftwood?"


Noooo! Not grapewood, for sure! This is the same wood used in terraniums for reptiles.

As for other woods, not too sure.... Hope this helps!
[/quote].
say a simple tree like an alder. cut it off and use it's trunk and branches. would that work?
[/quote]

Pirayaman is your man for any wood questions!

Other than that, you want to make sure you are "sterilizing" the wood you want to use by boiling it. If it's too big for a pot, try the dishwasher without any detergent. this will remove any bacteria, parasites, etc. another option, (scary to some) would be to bake the wood for about 30 minutes in the oven at 325 degrees. Good to do if you have reptiles as well.

If Pirayaman reads this, he's either laughing or having a heart attack by now....lol
[/quote]
i guess i'll wait until he posts here. another thing. will java moss cover driftwood if i attach it to one spot?


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> just a question. can you use any type of wood for "driftwood?"


Noooo! Not grapewood, for sure! This is the same wood used in terraniums for reptiles.

As for other woods, not too sure.... Hope this helps!
[/quote].
say a simple tree like an alder. cut it off and use it's trunk and branches. would that work?
[/quote]

Pirayaman is your man for any wood questions!

Other than that, you want to make sure you are "sterilizing" the wood you want to use by boiling it. If it's too big for a pot, try the dishwasher without any detergent. this will remove any bacteria, parasites, etc. another option, (scary to some) would be to bake the wood for about 30 minutes in the oven at 325 degrees. Good to do if you have reptiles as well.

If Pirayaman reads this, he's either laughing or having a heart attack by now....lol
[/quote]
i guess i'll wait until he posts here. another thing. will java moss cover driftwood if i attach it to one spot?
[/quote]
Depending on how fast you want it to cover, but yes. If you are using it sparsely, it will take a few months to cover. the stuff grows like weeds supposedly, so less is more. Lots of pruning eventually. use green or brown thread to attach, or fishing line.


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

[/quote]
Depending on how fast you want it to cover, but yes. If you are using it sparsely, it will take a few months to cover. the stuff grows like weeds supposedly, so less is more. Lots of pruning eventually. use green or brown thread to attach, or fishing line.
[/quote] 
thanks, i'll check back tomorow for pirayaman's response


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

hey sorry for the late responce ive got alot going on right now

yes thats it for your moss question /// as far as im aware /// id stay away from fresh wood

your i deal piece is dryed out and old as ///// most any thing water sap whatever has leeched out and wont mess up your tank parimeters

so i wouldnt go cutting any branches of trees unless they were dead for a year or so

i dont think you need to concern your self with what type of wood //// more with is the wood dry enough

hope that helps


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah thats what i was looking for. thanks


----------

